# Jadean adds epi andro to hit 320lbs



## jadean (Nov 11, 2013)

What up guys, heavyiron was kind enough to send me a couple bottles of epi andro to try out during my run to 320. Running four caps a day starting today. Sitting at 301lbs and pumped to add some more mass. Few pics from today after shoulders.

IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Epi-Andro Rx


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 11, 2013)

should give up lifting
u just dont have the genes to get big 
sorry man


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 11, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## jadean (Nov 12, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> should give up lifting
> u just dont have the genes to get big
> sorry man


Ohhhh mann


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 12, 2013)

lol
hey i couldnt fit in that fuking shirt either....was like trying to put on my wifes clothes
so i bet you didnt even try


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 12, 2013)

Very significant fella...
I relate to the kids back pack. Im with you bro
And there is a rule about chubbies with undie pics. Ill let it pass this time


----------



## jadean (Nov 12, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol
> hey i couldnt fit in that fuking shirt either....was like trying to put on my wifes clothes
> so i bet you didnt even try


Haha I did try but even my 2xls really don't fit anymore so I gave up trying to get my arm through. Wife loves it though and after baby is born we will be matching gym buddies


----------



## jadean (Nov 12, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Very significant fella...
> I relate to the kids back pack. Im with you bro
> And there is a rule about chubbies with undie pics. Ill let it pass this time


Haha I was waiting for somebody to comment on the backpack. I just cleaned up, turn around and house is destroyed again.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 13, 2013)

Right on brother!

Thanks for logging!


----------



## ElitePeptides (Nov 14, 2013)

Solid bro!  How tall?


----------



## jadean (Nov 15, 2013)

ElitePeptides said:


> Solid bro!  How tall?


6'8" currently at 301lbs. Bf% not sure. So far so good, 4 caps a day 4 days in and ready for quality mass.


----------



## ElitePeptides (Nov 15, 2013)

Damn bro your going to the WWE! lol


----------



## s2h (Nov 17, 2013)

In for the win...nice backpack


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 17, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Very significant fella...
> I relate to the kids back pack. Im with you bro
> And there is a rule about chubbies with undie pics. Ill let it pass this time



There are rules goddamit!


----------



## Flathead (Nov 17, 2013)

Great Product & log looks great thus far.















IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Epi-Andro Rx
*IronMagLabs 15% Off Coupon Code = TheNeck15*


----------



## nsp (Nov 18, 2013)

How was week 1?  Anxious to see how you respond with your kind of stats.


----------



## jadean (Nov 18, 2013)

nsp said:


> How was week 1?  Anxious to see how you respond with your kind of stats.


Not too much to report after first week except the veins in my quads have been popping over the weekend. I will get a pic after work but I have been eating pretty dirty lately and therefore lost some vascularity.


----------



## jadean (Nov 25, 2013)

305 boom!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 25, 2013)

dwarf


----------



## jadean (Dec 1, 2013)

Feeling jacked, dropped to 303 and holding. Eating all day is tough and I'm throwing more and more food into the blender lol
Epiandro has me feeling good throughout the day and even eating pretty dirty i feel very lean all over


----------

